# Wet Bank Holiday Amphibia



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi all,a short time ago i bought my first amphibia from a member of this forum[thanks dave].i was and still am impressed with the watch,very well made with a super hirsch blue strap.the last bank holiday was wet so i decided to strip the watch and relume it with superluminova C1.this i did and decided while it was stripped to machine up a fixed bronze bezel to replace the rather useless freely rotating item on it.dave supplied me with a choice of bezels but i did not like the way it could turn in any direction pretty much at will.i gather from the web that i am not alone in this.i decided having made the bezel not to polish it but to grit blast it.i really liked the finish so decided to do the case as well.i am personally pleased with the results but i am sure it dosent suit all tastes . i have lots of shiny watches but this aint one of them.i will post a few pics which i will apologise for the poor quality of beforehand,cheers greasemonk................................................................................................................................







.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW. :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

From the pictures it almost looks like stone, very fetching indeed.

Very well done.

Regards from Jon


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the kind words gentlemen,it kept me out of mischief for a fair while..


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

smart, i like that a lot :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got to agree with everyone very nice , love that gritty finish


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice Mosin nagant ! looks like the carbine version and great looking watch too !!


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

mickey the brindle said:


> Nice Mosin nagant ! looks like the carbine version and great looking watch too !!


well spotted micky, its the 1944 carbine version made in 1955 at the radom factory in poland.still in full working order i shoot it at military firing ranges now and again.guns are another passion of mine.cheers..greasemonk


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That look's fantastic changed the watch for the better.do you have pictures how you did it?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry not for me, i think it looks dire... but horses for courses...

Cheers Martin


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

bowie said:


> That look's fantastic changed the watch for the better.do you have pictures how you did it?


no sorry i usually only take photo,s when i think i might have trouble remembering how to put it back together!.if there is anything you specifically want to know i would be happy to explain


martinzx said:


> Sorry not for me, i think it looks dire... but horses for courses...
> 
> Cheers Martin


 no worries martin i would be the first to agree that the look is "alternative",cheers..greasemonk


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

If you can make replacement Amphibia bezels, you could set up in business!

Ironically, I bought that watch to get the case that Vinbo had bead blasted. I swap the case for a new shiny one ...and look what you've gone and done to it :lol:

It's certainly a transformation. Perhaps a little extreme for me, so not really to my taste either, although I prefer the 710 case non-polished I think, but well done for the engineering :notworthy: and creating a unique Amphibia mod :thumbsup:


----------

